# Unlocked/TWP enough to prevent OTA



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the first phone I'm actually running stock but I'm assuming if I have TWRP install then the OTA won't work, right?

I just want to be 100% I don't get the OTA.

Thanks.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

That should be correct. It would fail to install.

Don't fear the ota it's been unlocked

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ILMF (Jul 24, 2011)

To be safe use Titanium Backup and freeze SDM 1.0

If you are stock it will still attempt to install otherwise.

unlocked Note2


----------

